
Show HN: Ryeboard- A free virtual whiteboard - tyherox
http://ryeboard.com/
======
brudgers
Dragging as the only option for placing an image requires the user to have two
applications open (and practically speaking both windows visible). Maybe
copy/paste too?

~~~
tyherox
Funny how I never thought of this rather obvious solution to a problem that I
also had! I will add it on the list at:
[https://github.com/tyherox/ryeboard/projects/3](https://github.com/tyherox/ryeboard/projects/3).
Thanks for your feedback!

